# Checking and Cleaning the Rockshaft Control Valve Filter



## wuntun (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 2002 John Deere 4310 eHydro. Looking through the service manual, i am trying to locate all service to be performed when changing hydro fluid and filters. I found this
*"Checking and Cleaning the Rock shaft Control Valve Filter" http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMLVU13193_H2/Output/Index.html?tM=
This filter is not on my tractor, it just has the pipe shown. Has anyone else found this discrepancy? Does anyone know if the filter is located anywhere else? Any reasoning why mine does not have this please chime in. Thank you in advance. *


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

From the main page:

“The machine shown in this manual may differ slightly from your machine, but will be similar enough to help you understand our instructions.”

Unless it’s been modified, you just might not have one.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’ve had a few different pieces of machinery, and sometime problematic but non-critical parts were just deleted by the manufacturer.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wuntun,
I found the following procedure on the internet from a JD manual. Not sure it applies to your tractor. The rock shaft control valve filter is a small screen inside a fitting. Please review to determine if this is what you have. 

*Checking and Cleaning the Rockshaft Control Valve Filter*
NOTE: If changes in the operation of the 3-point hitch lift capacity are detected or the rockshaft control valve should begin to react slowly, erratic or fail to cycle properly, performance of this service procedure may be required.

1. Park machine safely. (See Parking Safely in the SAFETY section.)

CAUTION: Avoid injury! Before performing this service procedure involving the hydraulic system, the rockshaft must be completely lowered.

2. Lower rockshaft completely to relieve hydraulic pressure from the system.

3. Tip operator seat forward.

[img src="http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMLVU11736_L0/Output/images/LVU11736_LO108.jpg" height="281" width="319" border="0" hspace="0" vspace="0" >
MX5297

4. Disconnect seat safety switch connector (A).

5. Remove cap screws (B) and flanged hex nuts (C) to remove seat and seat platform assembly.









MX5298

6. Remove cap screws (D) and screws (E). Raise right and left console panels (F) to access hydraulic tube and filter fitting location (G).

NOTE: Loosening the hydraulic fittings will cause hydraulic oil to leak. Place a rag or paper towel under each fitting to absorb any dripping oil.









MX5300

7. Loosen hydraulic tube nut (H) slightly.

8. Loosen hydraulic tube nut (I) completely. Carefully rotate hydraulic tube away from filter fitting (J).

NOTE: If fitting screen is found to be dislodged, the rockshaft control valve must be removed and inspected for debris. See your John Deere dealer if this service procedure is required.









MX7901

9. Visually check fitting screen (K) for any deposits or contaminants.









MX7902 MX7903

10. If necessary, remove fitting (J) and thoroughly flush screen (K) with a mild solvent. Allow to dry.

NOTE: Make sure the external O-ring and recessed
O-ring remain installed on filter fitting.

11. Install filter fitting and tighten to 100 N·m (74 lb-ft).

12. Reconnect hydraulic tube to control valve fitting.

· Tighten both tube nuts to 60 N·m (44 lb-ft).

13. Install both console panels.

14. Install seat and seat platform assembly.

15. Connect seat safety switch connector.

16. Start tractor engine.

17. Cycle rockshaft control lever forward and rearward several times and check for leaks.

18. Stop tractor engine.

19. Check transmission oil level. Add oil if necessary.


----------



## wuntun (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for the responses. Six bales may have led me to a conclusion. I located the manual he referred to, and it is for a 4300, the previous series model. It appears my tractor uses the 4300 rock shaft filter screen, perhaps an early production 4310. If JD made this "upgrade" for the 4310, i presume for ease of service and/or larger filtration surface area, should i order the 'correct parts' and make this a better system? I guess cost will be a factor, i know how some parts from JD are very pricey. The local dealer shows the rear mounted filter for BOTH the 4310 and the 4300 ???


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy wuntun,

You should price all of the components required for the conversion, and then make your decision. It will definitely be costly, as JD doesn't provide anything without multiplying the cost by a significant factor.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

If you want to do a conversion to something better, go to your local hydraulic supply and tool it up from them. You can probably get something better than JD’s upgrade for less money.


----------

